# Darkling and Blue Death-feigning beetles?



## CustomNature (Dec 3, 2004)

Hi guys.  I have quite a few Cryptoglossa verrucosus and Eleodes sp. and I was looking for pointers on rearing them.  Wade, I'm looking at you mostly because I read a couple post from a couple years ago you mentioned you raised some Eleodes sp. before. I have them housed in 2.5 gallon tanks.  Each has a peatmoss/sand combo substrate.  I've had pretty good luck feeding the Darkling beetles oats and the occasional pre-killed circket, along with some dandelion greens.   Any other food suggestions??  The Blue Death-feigning beetles have been eating most pre-killed crickets and dandelion greens and carrot slices.  I'm looking for tips on how to water them (spraying or water dish or water gel), and what kid of humidity/temperature is good for them.  Also if anyone has ever bred them.  All kinds of info would be appriciated.  Thanks guys!


----------



## mantid (Dec 4, 2004)

I did some researching and I read that care for blue death feigning beetles is similiar to the care of scarab beetles.


----------



## Wade (Dec 6, 2004)

I had the best luck with Eleodes when I've included a lot of natural leaf litter in the substrate mix, including oak leaves and chuncks of rotten wood. A substrate depth of 3" or more should be good, but it should have some moisture. The larvae look ALOT like Zophobas. Unlike Zophobas, they won't pupate if put in a small container. Instead, it's best to just leave them and they'll build a pupal cell in the substrate. I feed adults and larvae either unmedicated chicken feed or commercial cricket feed. If there's no larvae, I offer it in a shallow dish, but if there's larva I sprinkle it on the surface.  Not too much at one time, however, as the substrate moisture will cause it to mold if not eaten soon.  They will also enjoy the ocassional piece of fruit, etc. If the substrate is slightly moist, they may not need any additional moisture, but a small shallow dish with some rocks in it ro prevent drowning wouldn't hurt. Gel is a good idea as well.

Aldult Eleodes can live a long time, there have been records of individuals living close to 20 years!

I haven't kept Cryptoglossa, but I seem to remeber being told that misting isn't good and that they do better in a low humidity environment and get most of their water from food. Don't quote me on that though!

Wade


----------

